# Taping a 135 degree corner



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

Somebody came to our rescue.


----------



## jeffmattero76 (Jan 4, 2016)

I use a product called Perfect 90. It is a very user friendly product that works great for inside corners. It is applied in much the same way as is shown in that video. Supposedly it can also be used on outside corners but I haver never tried that.


----------



## jlhaslip (Dec 31, 2009)

Need a length of "flex" bead which will form that inside corner.

Here is a link to one sample of the flex bead. Tape it as per the video above.

You might be able to purchase a single length from a Drywall Taper locally instead of buying an entire roll. Most Drywall Finishers appreciate donations to their Adult Refreshment Fund.


----------



## ron45 (Feb 25, 2014)

Paneling.?


----------



## mark sr (Jun 13, 2017)

While flex bead is supposed to be better/easier, I've never had any issues taping an inside corner with regular paper tape. It really is as simple as keeping the folded crease straight.


----------



## jaketrades (Mar 2, 2017)

Doesn’t look like flex bead is at my local HD. They do have the perfect 90 that Jeff mentioned.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

jaketrades said:


> Doesn’t look like flex bead is at my local HD. They do have the perfect 90 that Jeff mentioned.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


They have a phone number.
http://www.phillipsmfg.com/180flexkorner-insideoutside-corner-bead/


----------



## strawbrook (Feb 2, 2018)

Hey, the flex bead looks interesting, but I'm trying to smooth a corner that's already been mudded and painted, and the line isn't straight across. Giving it a go with tape, sanding, mudding, sanding, and patience, but if the flex bead stuff will work better, I'll rip out what I've just started anyway. Thoughts?


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)

strawbrook said:


> Hey, the flex bead looks interesting, but I'm trying to smooth a corner that's already been mudded and painted, and the line isn't straight across. Giving it a go with tape, sanding, mudding, sanding, and patience, but if the flex bead stuff will work better, I'll rip out what I've just started anyway. Thoughts?


 My only trick was to finish one side first, when 2 coats are dry and nice do the other side.


----------

